# Discus eggs, anyone?



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I came home from work this evening to find two of my larger discus pecking at the bottom of their tank like chickens going after feed. "Strange." I thought, "I know you guys didn't just get fed." Then I thought, "Oh great, they got hungry and killed a black skirt." Nope. One of them had laid eggs! Pretty unexpected and pretty darn exciting.

So now I'm wondering if I should put a vertical piece of white PVC in the tank and hope they blow eggs on there. If they do, does anybody want the eggs? I certainly can't do anything with them, nor would i know what to do, so maybe a SWOAPE or GCAS member could take over from there. I have no idea if they are fertilized eggs..for all I know I have six females. In any case, if you want some discus eggs and think you can do something with them, be my guest!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I prefer mine scrambled......


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

If you were able to hatch the eggs, you could get some serious cash. Discus are usually pretty expensive fish. If I remember right, they are decent parents too.

I'd say that the best bet is to keep the eggs in your tank until they hatch. Its risky business moving them and considering how delicate discus can be to water quality. I think you'll run a serious risk of harming them if you move them. 

You'll know in a few days if the eggs aren't fertilized. They will turn a different color and the fish will probably start eating them. When my jags layed eggs the first time, they turned from tan/clear to dark white when they weren't fertilized.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

To add to what Jonathan has already said,

Discus eggs can't be moved and still expect the fry to survive or possibly even hatch. If the eggs do hatch then the fry need to be able to find their parents which should have been creating a thick slime coat for their fry to feed on. I don't know if you have already noticed this Erik, they should be a much darker shade than normal. I have had fry reach this stage once and luckily they didn't survive because I just don't have a setup available for them right now. Good luck with the eggs and the ensuing territory fights and congratulations on having such a happy tank. It would be great to see some pictures.


----------

